# Which Chain sharpener to buy



## infinitymike (Dec 11, 2011)

What do you guys think?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWe9qJITc8E&feature=related
http://www.timberlinesharpener.com/shop/timberline-chainsaw-sharpener
It is a little pricey.

I am tired of using a regular hand file. I think I'm good but I know I still cant each tooth exactly the same angle.

I was going to buy this one but then found the other one.
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=15200&catID=131

Which one do you think is better?


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 11, 2011)

The Timberline seems very pricey and it locks you into buying their carbide cutter.  As for the Granberg file guide, I've read good things about it as guides go.  I attempted to use the Oregon version of the Granberg but ended up taking it back to the store.  It was too flimsy.  I've read that the Granberg pro guide is very sturdy.

Recently I purchased the TimberTuff grinder and have been very, very happy.  With a grinder, you are not locked into purchasing one brand of cutting wheel.  There are options, including diamond blades.  I have a smaller chainsaw that uses low profile chain.  After sharpening my chain with my grinder, I could not believe that I was still using my small 40 cc saw because it was finally cutting so great.  Here's a picture:


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mike I bought the Granberg and it does a pretty good job and is sturdy. I am however going to purchase the Timber Tuff after using an electric chain grinder a friend has and getting a much more consistant result. I like the consept of the Timberline but agree with Woodnstuff about being locked in to their cutter etc. could get pricey... Farm and Fleet has the Timber Tuff on sale now for 109.00 I am getting one in the morning.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 11, 2011)

bubba3228 said:
			
		

> Mike I bought the Granberg and it does a pretty good job and is sturdy. I am however going to purchase the Timber Tuff after using an electric chain grinder a friend has and getting a much more consistant result. I like the consept of the Timberline but agree with Woodnstuff about being locked in to their cutter etc. could get pricey... Farm and Fleet has the Timber Tuff on sale now for 109.00 I am getting one in the morning.



Bubba3228, I noticed the sale price on the TimberTuff at Blain's Farm and Fleet in their recent sale flyer.  I purchased mine about 3 or 4 weeks ago at the same sale price.  When I saw it that low, I figured it wouldn't be on sale again for a while.  I'm glad it is for others like yourself.  It definitely is a great deal.  Others in the forums have compared it to the Northern Industrial Bench- or Wall-Mount Chain Grinder, which is on sale right now for $89.99.  It looks exactly like the TimberTuff, minus the green paint.  Here's the link.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200327449_200327449

My TimberTuff works like a charm.  Makes the chain razor sharp.  Very easy to use.


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like a match to me. If they do not have one in stock at Fleet tomorrow I may have to order the one from Northern. Thanks for the input, I see you are a cheesehead too. I live in Baraboo.


----------



## 'bert (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the same grinder but I am wondering, do you have to reshape the grinding wheel at some point?


----------



## oldspark (Dec 11, 2011)

â€™bert said:
			
		

> I have the same grinder but I am wondering, do you have to reshape the grinding wheel at some point?


 There was a dressing stone that came with my Northern one.


----------



## 'bert (Dec 11, 2011)

mine too, but I do not really know when / exactly how to use it.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 11, 2011)

â€™bert said:
			
		

> I have the same grinder but I am wondering, do you have to reshape the grinding wheel at some point?


It does not have a guided dresser but it comes with a freehand dressing stone.


----------



## Dieselhead (Dec 11, 2011)

I use this quality piece, so far so good, often they put out 20% coupons or they go on sale down to 29 bucks:

http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-chain-saw-sharpener-93213.html


----------



## bubba3228 (Dec 11, 2011)

> I have the same grinder but I am wondering, do you have to reshape the grinding wheel at some point?



I was wondering the same. I found a vid on you tube that helped me some. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hRAAi4wygs&feature=related 

I bought my Timber Tuff today and sharpened 2 chains so far. I am in the beginning to middle of the learning curve.

My first chain did not seem to cut bad, however it was not throwing nice chips. I realized I had failed to set the tilt setting to 10deg on the base as the chart had indicated. 

The unit came with a dressing block and a wheel shape guide to keep the desired shape and the wheel clean from gunk and steel. I will try my second chain with the proper adjustments made in the morning. 

So far I am impressed with this unit it seems very sturdy and not sloppy at all.

There is nothing like a good sharp chain to make the work fun.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 12, 2011)

Dieselhead said:
			
		

> I use this quality piece, so far so good, often they put out 20% coupons or they go on sale down to 29 bucks:
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/electric-chain-saw-sharpener-93213.html



Initially, I purchased this same unit.  I was at HF looking around when I bumped into a fella purchasing the HF 1/8" sharpening stone for this unit.  He went on to say that it was the best $30 bucks he spent.  He said that it sharpened great.  After opening it up and really looking it over, I decided that I wanted a unit that was sturdier.  In retrospect, I probably would have been fine with it.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 12, 2011)

bubba3228 said:
			
		

> > I have the same grinder but I am wondering, do you have to reshape the grinding wheel at some point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bubba3228, sure glad that you found one you like.  The price was right and no waiting for shipping.


----------



## 'bert (Dec 12, 2011)

found a video on shaping the stone..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03y7UZelr9g&feature=related


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 12, 2011)

â€™bert said:
			
		

> found a video on shaping the stone..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03y7UZelr9g&feature=related



bert, thanks.  This is one of the best how to videos I've seen on grinding, not to mention that it directly translates to both my TimberTuff and to the Northern Tool grinder because they're both Oregon clones.


----------



## Osage (Dec 12, 2011)

Just purchased Northern Tool's $129.00 grinder for $89.00 on sale. Seems to be a great grinder for the price.


----------



## JustWood (Dec 12, 2011)

bikerz said:
			
		

> Just purchased Northern Tool's $129.00 grinder for $89.00 on sale. Seems to be a great grinder for the price.


I ordered it also yesterday . We'll see how it compares to the top of the line Oregon I had years ago.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 12, 2011)

uncontrolabLEE said:
			
		

> bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They stack up OK!


----------



## oldspark (Dec 12, 2011)

:lol:  :cheese:    Cheap POS


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 12, 2011)

oldspark said:
			
		

> :lol:  :cheese:    Cheap POS



 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Dec 13, 2011)

bikerz said:
			
		

> Just purchased Northern Tool's $129.00 grinder for $89.00 on sale. Seems to be a great grinder for the price.



Good for you bikerz.  If I had seen this prior to purchasing my TimberTuff, I would have gotten this one at $89 from Northern Tool.  I had been eyeing it up and then the TimberTuff went on sale in my area.  So, I figured that I could have it right away without waiting.  I'm happy with my TimberTuff and figure anyone else out there needing a nice grinder and wanting a good deal would be very happy with the one from Northern Tool.

Funny thing is this.  When I went to my Farm & Fleet to pick up the TimberTuff, all the grinders were boxed up and needed some assembly.  I wanted to see it set up and get a feel for it.  I asked the fella in the tool department and he sent me back to their small engines shop where they had the same exact model they sell in the store all set-up for grinding chain.  Turns out they've had it for 2 years grinding chain for customers.  The small engines guy showed me how it worked, etc.  Worked real nice and holding up just fine in their shop.  That sold me.

I know these things are imports.  They're clones.  But I cannot afford to purchase a unit made in USA.  Do they even exist?  The fact is as a nation we've been sending our industry to Mexico, China, Canada, Taiwan, etc. for a long time.  It makes some people a lot of money when this happens.  So it continues to happen.

I do my best to purchase USA made when it makes sense.  Other times I choose an import.  For example, I was looking for USA made "The Originalâ„¢ Locking C-Clamps with Swivel Pads".  Well turns out they're made in China.  So, I go to Harbor Freight.  They have what appear to be the same clamp, also made in China.  The Chinese made Irwin Vice Grip brand was $15 each at Menards.  The Chinese made HF comparable tool was $4.  And you know what?  I think the HF tool feels like it's better quality.

Good for you.


----------



## Texas Chainsaw (Oct 9, 2013)

infinitymike said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://www.timberlinesharpener.com/shop/timberline-chainsaw-sharpener
> It is a little pricey.
> ...


----------



## Texas Chainsaw (Oct 9, 2013)

Guys! I just want to say that buying the best is so much better in the long run.I have been down this road many times and dont want to see money wasted.I have used most of the bench grinders and I will say that you need to get an Oregon 411AX or similar or the Stihl USG.You can find them cheap at Russo.com.I know money is tight but so is wasted time and money on equipment that doesnt work.I bought one years ago from Harbour Freight and it actually made the chains worse than sharpening with a file.Save your money and spend the $400 for a good benchmount grinder and it will EASILY pay for itself.I own the Oregon 551462 with hydraulic assist and I think its the bomb but the other Oregon sharpeners are also great like the 410A or 411AX.The shops use the previous mentioned sharpeners because they work well.Just my 2 cents worth.Happy cutting and be safe!


----------



## Texas Chainsaw (Oct 9, 2013)

I like it! I want one.This would be nice in the field.


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 9, 2013)

I use and love the dremel sharpener... easy to use, works great, and you can buy other brand stones to use with it.  It is $15 and you don't need to take up space with an extra tool in your shop.

Edit: $400+ for a sharpener??  Wow.


----------



## captjack (Oct 9, 2013)

try the PFERD from Bailys   36 bucks it files rakers and teeth in one pass -   my friend bought one and I used it last week   I ordered 2   one for .325 and one for 3/8 chain


----------



## jlightning (Oct 9, 2013)

My HF chain grinder works great for a $30 investment.  Paid for itself 10 times over already!


----------



## shawn6596 (Oct 10, 2013)

I have the HF one.  It works, but it does have some play.  I my consider an upgrade, but for now @$30 It will keep me cutting.


----------



## Stlshrk (Oct 12, 2013)

There was a time when I thought that grinders got my chains sharp...  And then I was introduced to the Granberg.  Not only do my chains last at least twice as long.  But, they start off sharper and hold their edges better as well.


----------



## jlightning (Oct 13, 2013)

Does anyone here use a granberg jig out in the field to sharpen a chain in between filling up the gas and oil?  I currently use a hand file every other tank to freshen up the teeth a bit but wouldn't mind getting the chain even sharper.  Just curious.


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 13, 2013)

I use a hand file for touch up when gassing, the granberg type on slow evenings at home between cutting sessions


----------



## captjack (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is the vid of the pferd file system.  I use them and they are so easy to use.  Stihl has their version now.  I think its called 2-1 file.   A whopping 39 bucks at Bailieys


----------

